# Maltexo Query



## Boozums (7/5/09)

I've been asked the following via email:

"most the brews that i've made i've put a can of maltexo in instead of sugar, but because i'm also using other ingredients such as grain i think there's too much body in some of them.
a can of maltexo is 1.5 kilos, do you know if i need to put 1.5 kilos of dextrose in instead if i replace the maltexo with sugar, or would it be more, or less?"

...I have no idea as to the answer, is there any chance someone on the forum could help so I can pass on the correct info to the chap, please?

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (7/5/09)

"Maltexo"? Please elaborate.


----------



## MHB (7/5/09)

Maltexo is the manufacturing arm of Lion Brewing that makes LME at the Canterbury works (Christchurch), in Australia we see their products under the Black Bock, Beer Makers and I suspect Tooheys banners (tho I haven't checked).
So what Boozums is referring to is what we call Black Rock Light, Amber and Dark 1.5 Kg cans of LME

You have lots of options, one is to learn to love full bodied beer, others include thinning out the beer with some dextrose.
You don't need to replace all the LME, you could use about and LME and Dextrose, but I wouldn't resort to sugar, not viewed very favourably around here.
If you used all Dextrose the beer would be much thinner and more "commercial", a lot of people make up kit beers with just 1 Kg of Dex that would give you around 4.7-5% alcohol.

I'm a big fan of the Maltexo/Black Rock malt extract, especially the Amber

MHB


----------



## Bribie G (7/5/09)

Ok, so for a NZ home brewer a kit plus a whole can of malt extract would produce a far more chewy and malty brew than, say Lion Draught etc. It would turn out not unlike a 'two can' brew but without the extra bitterness. In my kit n kilo days I found that 500g of light dried malt extract and 750g of dextrose would produce a commercial Aussie strength and style of beer, so for a fairly similar style of beer using the maltexo, half the can and say 600g of dex would make a beer lighter in body than the all malt effort, but with still a fair whack of malt character. It would also be more Steinlager strength than 'standard' NZ 4% draughts. The other half of the can should store nicely in the fridge if cling-wrapped and given a short boil with water next brew, to sanitise.

Reviled would have a good handle on this, if he's reading.


----------



## Boozums (7/5/09)

MHB said:


> Maltexo is the manufacturing arm of Lion Brewing that makes LME at the Canterbury works (Christchurch), in Australia we see their products under the Black Bock, Beer Makers and I suspect Tooheys banners (tho I haven't checked).
> So what Boozums is referring to is what we call Black Rock Light, Amber and Dark 1.5 Kg cans of LME
> 
> You have lots of options, one is to learn to love full bodied beer, others include thinning out the beer with some dextrose.
> ...



Hi MHB

Thanks for the explanation, I've used the Black Rock malt extracts when making partials but I hadn't realised they were also called maltexo. I don't add extra malt to kits myself, another poster on this board I drink/brew/compete with, does and I've found his beers `heavier' on the gullet/palate than I prefer.

Thanks also to you and BribieG for the advice, I'll pass both lots of info onto the chap who contacted me with a link to this website as he may not yet be aware of it.

Cheers


----------



## UlTrA_ (3/7/11)

hey all 
I was wondering how your brews went with using maltexo
I am wanting to know if it would be ok to use in my partial mashes as ldme is pretty expensive here
Hope everyone is having a good weekend
Thanks


----------

